# Witch Hunters for Sale - Unpainted



## only1zeppelin (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to the forums but I've been playing warhammer for about 4 years now. Anyway I have decided to put my sisters of battle lot up for sale, I just don't have the time to paint and build on them. 

The lot includes:

31 Battle Sisters (10 have a primer coat on them)
2 Death Cult Assasins
1 Sisters of Battle Canoness
10 Sisters Repentia w/Mistress
5 Seraphim










Will also throw in a tin full of dice.

$175, paypal only.

Disclaimer: I will pack all models with care but once I ship them they are out of my hands and no longer my responsibility.


----------



## Sword Saint (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, im interested in buying, will you post the items to Sydney Australia? ill give you my email address if your willing to sell.


----------

